# layed track down



## mark olmstead (Jul 12, 2012)

After put on my cork road bed down it was track time . Used small nails to put the track down but I notice i need to pull up some nails up because i went to far down and made it uneven on the track . But also i use some differance track on parts of it. I use atlas 83 code track but used two brass tracks as well . Could this be some of my problems that my be uneven too ? I dont know what kind of track that it was . It was giving to me for free. Any other things i my run into after this ? Thanks for your guys input.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

Chances are the brass is code 100, so it will be taller than the code 83 rail. Brass will take much more cleaning than the nickel silver too.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto.

I'm no HO expert, but I don't think they even had brass Code 83. So, likely 100, as Tim has said. I'd yank the two brass pieces, and get some extra atlas in there.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

You can make transition joiners from regular joiners to bridge the difference between Code100 and Code 83.

Just smash down one side of the joiner flat and then solder it to the bottom surface of the Code83 track. This should make the top surface of the Code83 at the same height as the Code100 with the joiner installed properly on the Code100 track and soldered to the bottom of the Code83.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

That, or you can buy transition joiners as well. Either way, the track needs to be smooth.

I like SST's way to make the transition joiners. Neat concepts, and after soldering, then can be bent slightly to make final adjustments.


----------

